# Quamen Bikes!



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello!

new Quamen Website is up, check it out www.quamenbikes.com

Most pages are under construction, but the urban page is now viewable. We finally released the Quamen E-mo frame kit this year. You guys can check out the details on the website. but here are some Quamen Emo frames built up. If you have any questions feel free to emal us [email protected] thanks guys, ride harder!

Emo with 26" wheels

















Emo with 24" wheels


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

seen these on pinkbike, there sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

why on earth did you call it the Emo??


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the feedback atom =)

hehe, emo. A couple of people wondered why we called it that. We called it emo becuase it sounds good with the bike. emos are basically outsiders. In japan, people from the country side are called emos. then you have your typical emos such as the depressive psychos. take your pick =)


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

its the stupid emo kids that stick in my head.. with the greasy hair and wearing their sisters jeans. lol.. other than that, the frame looks good. quick question bought the sprockets and stuff. i saw the one looked like a combo sprocket/bash, what sizes do they come in or is it a one piece deal? im lookin to run the smallest micro drive and keep a bash, 24-12 perhaps..

edit,, this one:


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

Hehe, emos. well we want the bike to stick into people's heads also =)

The bashguard is seperate from the sprocket. We just have a 25t setup right now. the bashguard is light at 140grams.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/iflatland/Picture1815393260.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v174/iflatland/Picture1815393252.jpg

you can see pictures of the 25t sprocket on the main page under new products.

If you wish to purchase anything, just have your local bikeshop contact us at [email protected] very simple and fast process. if your having a hard time or have questions then contact us directly at the same email address. Bash guard is around 35-40 dollars, sprocket is also around 35-40 dollars.

the 12t singlespeed kit is under developement, if interested, check back at the site in a few months to see availibility. we will offer it as a combo also (cog,sprocket,bash)

thanks!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oh.... man... :eekster: 

btw, in japanese, the roman writing for person from the country would be "imo"... chotto chigau dayo... anyway, no matter what the name is, that might be one of the sickest frames I've ever seen... but I always only associated quamen in my head with flatland for some reason. guess that changed quick.

msrp??? colors? bb type? headset type??


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

holy mutha!!! this frame is expensive... :eekster:

http://quamenbikes-japan.com/products/product_f.html


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> holy mutha!!! this frame is expensive... :eekster:


the frame name describes what you'll be after you buy one... the price just makes you want to cry


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

damn,, the sprocket and bash i was looking at isnt too bad, but fyck 1300 for a frame?!?!?!


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

oh no, 

the frame is 750.00US dollars 

the frame with lardset headset is 815.00US dollars

the frame with the dirtjumper forks is 1250.00, with lardset 1315.00
(I dont think we will offer the forks afterall)

so yeah, the frame is $750US dollars, suggested retail. You can choose silver,black, or white frame.($50 for custom color) the price is steep but this is a top-of-the-line frame and very versatile with upgradeble/replaceable dropouts. dropouts will be offered with different sizes and specs in the future. The frame also has a lifetime warranty against defects. Its an awesome frame; light, strong, and rigid.. very sleek and agile


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

whats teh crash replacement policy?


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

We have a lifetime warranty against defects and poor craftsmanship. We offer repairs if needed judging from the type of problem. During the first year we will replace the frame or its parts under reasonable circumstances. We will diagnose what would be reasonable and what would not. We do not warranty normal wear and tear, improper assembly/maintenence, and unreasonable circumstances such as the bike getting hit by a car. 

warranty is only offered to original owner with proof or purchase.

overall you should not have problems, the frame is designed by pro engineers and tested by pro riders

the tech section of our website will be more clear on the warranty issue


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

griot, thanks for the info... 

so, what is the deal with the "lardset"?? does this frame take a special headset???


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

your welcome! you can ask me anything anytime 

The lardset is our special headset. the cups are very strong becuase it wraps the headtube. in this case the material is not in the headtube, but outside. being outside, the material can be thicker. the headset is thus stronger and more rigid, which equals better response. the angular sealed bearings are press-fitted as well.

This frame takes any 1 1/8 headset (such as the king headsets shown in the pics) 

we just offer the lardset as a special headset that fits the o.d. of quamen headtubes.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Still $750, why the hell do jumping MTBs cost so much more than jumping BMXers?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

griOt said:


> Hello!
> 
> new Quamen Website is up, check it out www.quamenbikes.com
> 
> ...


does the second bike down have an oddesy elementary stem


----------



## griOt (Feb 2, 2006)

yup it does


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, elementary it is... I saw more pictures and info on that bike posted on the Unrealcyclesdotcom bikeporn pages... some good stuff, I'm still drooling, but my pockets aren't getting any fatter.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what is the bottom bracket height on this bike with 24" wheels?? with 26?


----------

